# Fav Albums



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

What are people's favorite new albums of the past year ('06 included)? My vote goes for David Gilmour's beautiful masterpiece 'On An Island' What do you think?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'll start with the 60s. This is stuff I still play. Hot Rats by Frank Zappa. Truth by Jeff Beck. The Paul Butterfield Blues Band and East/West by the same. Anything by Cream. Are You Experienced and Band of Gypsies by Jimi. John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers (EC, Green and Taylor).

I'll stop now.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

On an Island is a great, underrated cd.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*re: On an Island*

Haven't listened to that one yet. If it's that good I may have to pick it up. 

Robert1950 - I dig your choices and many more


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I'll start with the 60s. This is stuff I still play. Hot Rats by Frank Zappa. Truth by Jeff Beck. The Paul Butterfield Blues Band and East/West by the same. Anything by Cream. Are You Experienced and Band of Gypsies by Jimi. John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers (EC, Green and Taylor).


Good stuff. I still hear something new on Zappa's - Shut up and play
your guitar. And anything by Jimi - Rainbow bridge, War heroes, 
cry of love........
My buddy recently left his GF and asked me to store his 8+ crates of
vinyl. Got alot of goodies in there.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

ahhhh
Frank talk.....I love it....
F.Z. lives on

If the question reads
"What are people's favorite new albums of the past year ('06 included)? "
then I will say my favorite newer album/dvd is Neil Young's heart of gold Dvd...
very nicely done and touching....

Auger


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The only 06/07 cd I've listened to in full is Songlines by Derek Trucks.


----------



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

kickin the footlights out...again -George and merle

west-Lucinda Williams


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just picked up a CD that I've been looking for for a long time.

The album is Deep Purple's "Burn". The title track is great and that's what most people have heard (it's on their greates hits) but there are some really excellent tunes on the album that are largely overlooked.

It was David Coverdales big break and also featured Glen Hughs on bass and vocals.

I'm a big DP fan and do love the Ian Gillan stuff, but this is hands down my favourite Deep Purple album.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

John Prine and Mac Wiseman... "Standard Songs For Average People"... But that one really only leaps to mind, cause I just got it... and it's great!


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

From 06/07

Rush - Snakes and Arrows
RJD2 - The Third Hand
Norah Jones - Not Too Late
Pain of Salvation - Scarsick
The Roots - Game Theory
The Mars Volta - Amputhecture
Isis - In Absence of Truth
Tool - 10,000 Days
Mogwai - Mr. Beast
Deftones - Saturday Night Wrist
Muse - Black Holes and Revelations


That's all i can remember at the moment


----------



## mountainmerle (Jun 28, 2007)

*Fav CD*

Its gotta be Pierre Bensusan Alitplanos. Amazing tone and the most accurate player ever.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My list changes every few weeks but some of the top ones are:

Eric Clapton - From the Cradle
Led Zeppelin 2
Colin James and the LBB (any one of them)
Jimi Hendrix Bold as Love
BB King Live at the Regal


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

People who post without reading are funny!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL!! Alright I'll have to review my recent purchases and re-post. lol!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

LOL I was about to post my fav albums of ALL time, good thing I did a bit of reading. 

Going back on topic, I just realized I can't even remember listening to any CD that was released the last 2 years except for Morph the Cat by Donald Fagen.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Gov't Mule-High and Mighty, Los Lobos-The Town and The City, moe.- The Conch. I know moe. is not widely known around here. I saw them backup the Allman Brothers a couple of years ago. Amazing jam band! Check them out.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*2006/2007*

Joe Bonamassa - You & Me
John Mayer - Continuum
Foo Fighters - Skin and Bones
30 Seconds to Mars - a Beautiful Lie
City and Colour

and yes...I have an eclectic taste in music :wave:


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

'07 releases I've enjoyed so far:

A Swarm Of The Sun - The King Of Everything
...And So I Watch You From Afar - This Is Our Machine And Nothing Can Stop It
Andrew Bird - Armchair Apocrypha
Caspian - The Four Trees
Explosions In The Sky - All Of A Sudden I Miss Everyone
Jesu - Conqueror
Maserati - Inventions For The New Season
Neurosis - Given To The Rising
Priestbird - In Your Time
Shels - Sea Of The Dying Dhow
The Dear Hunter - Act II: The Meaning Of, And All Things Regarding Ms. Leading
Tunturia - Maps
Zozobra - Harmonic Tremors


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

For 06/07? I'd have to go with Snakes and Arrows or maybe Neil's Massey Hall, Frank hasn't put anything out lately but if you get a chance, check out 'Real Live' recorded at Club Soda in Montreal in 2001. Frank totally amazes me.


----------

